# Offshore VA/Hatteras Pics & Video



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

I've had the opportunity to get out into the deep blue a few times this summer, and we caught and saw some interesting life out there. 

My family came in from Colorado and we took a charter (Fin Seeker) out of Teach's Lair in Hatteras. Trolling was kinda' slow for the first few hours, only picking up a few medium dolphin. Saw a Sailfish harassing a bait ball, but he wouldn't eat what we offered. I still can't get over the colors on these Mahi when they just come out of the water. 










We had a nice fish on to break the monotony. Thought it was shark, but turned out the be a 40" Cobia. Landed him about 25 miles offshore. 

On our way in, we hooked up with a bailer sized Mahi. When the Capt. stopped the boat to get the fish in, seemed like 100's of his friends showed up to check out the commotion. We had some rods rigged with fishfinders and baited them with squid. These 2-3 week old fish would take it every time. It was a circus of flying fish and hooks till the box was full with our limit. 

My brother's 1st Mahi: (click on pic to play video)



My nephews 1st Mahi:










*LOTS* of fish tacos! 










Back in VA, I got a call that the weather was right for a deep drop trip. 

We fished mostly in 600 - 900 ft of water. The rig of choice was a daisy chain of hooks (up to 9 sometimes) baited with whatever the cheapest trash fish the Asian Market sold. To get it down there required anywhere from 28 to 40 oz of lead. It didn't matter what bait it was, they would eat it. We didn't try it, but I've head the bottom dwellers will eat cubes of a yellow kitchen sponge soaked in Menhaden oil. 

Black Belly Rosefish, real good table fare. (Got about 60 or so in the box): 










However many hooks you had baited up is how many fish you caught. 5-6 seemed to work for me, anymore than that became a tangled mess. 










Notice the "feet" on these fish: 










Caught a few Atlantic Cod: 










Picked off a few bailers around the lobster buoys. I wanted to jump in to film the fish swimming around, but we had just seen the biggest hammerhead I've ever seen loitering around about 50 yards away. I stayed in boat as his dorsal fin was about waist high out of the water. 










Barrelfish. Slimy as a Hagfish. Strict orders not to let the fish touch the deck, as the slim will never come off. Good eating though! 










Ryan was struggling to get this fish up from 700 ft down. Took forever, being it was near the end of the day, an he was waxed from reeling deep drop rigs all day. Thankfully the fish crossed my line and I ended up with an unwilling assist getting it to the surface. 

Grouper! 










We also caught a Blueline Tilefish and some "knot head" Sea bass (4-5 lbs) in more shallow water. Sorry no pics of them. 

Thanks to all!! 

Skunk


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Man, thats dinner every night for a year! haha. Good job.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Very nice report  Looks like a blast for sure .. I gotta get back to the Salt soon . Thanks for the report and pics SA !


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Them black belly rose fish might be the tastiest critters from the deep!

You sure that last one isn't a wreckfish?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome work. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow dinner for mths to come, great catch. But your Atlantic Cod is really called a Red Hake or Ling is what we called it back up north. This is your Atlantic Cod


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

purty werk Matt. Gimme a shout when you get a wild hair to go off shore again.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

AL_N_VB said:


> purty werk Matt. Gimme a shout when you get a wild hair to go off shore again.


Al, 
Probably within the next 7 days. The guys I go with have wild hairs up the ars, so it's usually short notice.


----------

